# SPECTRUM 2 VS930 BLOATWARE REMOVAL GUIDE



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*NEW BLOATWARE REMOVAL SETUP GUIDE* "HERE"​UPDATED NOVEMBER 26, 2013​​SPECTRUM II​





VS930​*I do not take any responsibility for what you do to your device .*​*If you decide to do this, you do so at your own risk. *​*I recommend you be very careful when freezing or removing apps*.​
BLOATWARE INFORMATION: *MUST HAVE ROOT TO FREEZE/REMOVE BLOATWAR*E​
I have listed most of the apps that are on the spectrum 2 plus one's that have been frozen (My Preference) I would start by freezing 1 app at a time and then reboot your phone, this will allow you to see if there's any issues with just one app instead of doing a bunch at one time. I used System Cleanup. Before you do anything, "Backup Your Device", but be very careful, removing certain apps can "Soft Brick" your phone, which is Recoverable, but takes some time to do.







​
*APPS ON PHONE:* [Frozen] * [Disable Only] * [Replace with 3rd Party App] * [Do Not Freeze or Remove] * [Removable]
HOW TO DISABLE APPS: Settings>Apps>Click On App>Disable
*CLICK ON ANY OF THE* [Replace with 3rd Party App] * TO SEE MY RECOMMENDATIONS!

Alarm/Clock [Removable] * [Replace with 3rd Party App]
Amazon [Removable]
Amazon Kindle [Removable]
Amazon MP [Removable]
Amex Serve [Removable]
Analog Clock
Android Live Wallpapers
Android System [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
Apps 3.06.94 [Removable]
Audible [Removable]
Bluetooth Share
Backup Assistant+ Contact style [Frozen]
Browser [Removable] * [Replace with 3rd Party App]
Calculator [Removable] Stock is Best
Calendar [Removable] * [Replace with 3rd Party App]
Calendar Storage [Removable]
Calendar Widget [Removable]
Camera [Removable] * [Replace with 3rd Party App] Stock is Best
Certificate Installer
Charging Wallpaper [Removable]
Car Home [Removable]

com.lge.hiddenmenu [Frozen]

com.mobileposse.client.verizon [Frozen]
Contacts
Contacts Storage

Daily Scoop [Removable]
Digital Clock
Download Manager
Email
Email Widget [Frozen]
Face Unlock
Favorite Contacts Widget [Frozen]
Finance [Removable]
Fireflies
Gallery [Removable] * [Replace with 3rd Party App] Stock is Best
Gmail
Google Account Manager [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
Google Backup Transport [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
Google Calendar Sync [Do Not Freeze or Remove] * [Disable Only]
Google Contacts Sync [Do Not Freeze or Remove] * [Disable Only]
Google Play Movies & TV [Do Not Freeze or Remove] * [Disable Only]
Google Play Books [Removable]
Google Search [Frozen]
Google Services Framework [Do Not Freeze or Remove] * [Disable Only]
Google+ [Frozen]
Guided Tours [Removable]

Hangouts [Removable]

Help [Removable]
IMDb [Removable]
Latitude [Removable]

Let's Golf [Removable]
Live Wallpaper [Removable]
LockScreenSettings

Lg Hidden Menu [Frozen] [Removable]
LG Keyboard [Frozen] [Replace with 3rd Party]
LG Tag+ [Frozen]
LGSetupWizard [Frozen]
Local
Maps [Removable] * [Replace with 3rd Party App]
Marionette [Removable]
Media Home
Media-in-One-widget [Frozen]
Media Storage 4.0.4 [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
Messaging
Messenger
Mobile Hotspot [Removable] * [Replace with 3rd Party]

My Verizon Mobile [Frozen]

Multi-Photo Live Wallpaper
Music Player [Removable]
MusicFX [Removable]
My Verizon [Frozen]
Navigation [Removable]
Network Location [Do Not Freeze or Remove] * [Disable Only]
News [Removable]
Nfc Service [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
NFL Mobile [Removable]
Nightscape
Phone [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
Phone\Messaging Storage
Photo Album
Power Control Widget [Frozen]
Play Books [Removable]
Play Store [Frozen]
Polaris Office [Removable]
Real Racing [Removable]
Richnote [Disable Only]
Richnote Widget [Removable]
Search [Frozen]
Search Applications Provider [Do Not Freeze or Remove] * [Disable Only]
Settings [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
Setup Wizard
SIM Toolkit

Slacker Radio [Removable]
SmartShare [Removable]
Software update
Streaming Player
Superuser [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
Sync Service [Frozen]
System UI [Do Not Freeze or Remove]
Talk [Removable]
TalkBack [Removable]
Task Manager [Removable]
Today+ Widget [Removable]
V CAST Tones [Removable]
Verizon Login [Frozen]

Verizon Tones [Frozen]
Verizon Video [Frozen]
Video Player [Frozen]
Video Wiz [Frozen]
Voice Dialer [Frozen]
Voice Recorder [Removable]
Voice Search
Voicemail

VZ Navigator [Frozen]

Weather [Removable]
You Tube [Removable]
VZ Navigator [Removable]
World Clock
Zappos [Removable]

​Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*HOLD YOU SYSTEM CLEAN AND FREE OF BLOATWARE*​*WITH SYSTEM CLEANUP*​
*FEATURES*:


Freeze/Remove Bloatware (it include a short description of common Apks)
Move User apps to System>App to save Space
Completely Odexfile aware (it shows the odex/dalvik file in detailview)
Odex Apps directly On Phone to save Space on /data
you'll get a notification if such an app is updated via Market

*CLEANUP:*


App cache
Dead data folders if apk is removed
System product applications
System customization applications
Android secure smdl2tmp1.asec
Empty or duplicated Playlists
Dalvik-Cache remove unused classes dex files

*AUTOMATIC UPDATE CHECK:*
Automatically checks for updated system files when a package is updated (i.e. market) and shows a Notify if a package exists in /system and /data. (system cleanup doesn't need to run in background! it Register itself for 'package replaced' intent)

*SEARCH:*


Shows memory usage of running apps
Search for unknown package name with Google on a Single Click

In settings you can set the default installation location for package manager (auto,internal,SD Card)

*ENABLE OR DISABLE:*


Activities and Services (ie. disable the "Latitude" component of Maps if you don't need it)
Auto runs
Freeze items by Package Manager "disable component" or simply by rename with underscore

*TOOLS:*


System/vendor/app as system path
Sender/overlay/framework to cleanup paths
Restore function for apk+data
Show apps installed on SD Card to manage auto-runs
Move app to SD card
Restore only the apk or only the app data now
Negate the search with an "!" as first char
Send your backups to you Google drive, Dropbox, Bluetooth, WiFi direct or just via email.
Restore your backups i.e. directly from your Google drive 
Added the MEDIA_BUTTON to auto starts menu (to prevent the wrong (media) app to start on headset button)

*DOWNLOAD* >SYSTEM CLEANUP

Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## jwesty (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips and for taking the time to write this up!


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*ULTIMATE ROOT SETUP FOR THE SPECTRUM 2 *​*REMOVES BOOT SECURITY FOR JB 4.1.2 ROOT USERS ONLY*​​THIS WILL ENABLE YOUR DEVICE SO YOU CAN REMOVE ANY GOOGLE OR VERIZON'S​STOCK APPS WITHOUT GETTING STUCK IN BOOT SECURITY​
*WARNING:*


I do not take any responsibility for what you do to your device. If you decide to do this, you do so at your own risk.
Read and understand the whole guide first before actually performing the instructions.

​
*COMPATIBILITY** TESTED: *>System settings >About phone >Software information >Software version


VS93021B "WORKING"
VS93022A "WORKING"
VS93022B "UNKNOWN"

*HOW TO UPDATE*:


From your phone tap >Menu>Settings>About phone>Software update>Check for updates 

*ALREADY HAVE ROOT*:


And Want to Update, See >After Root & OTA Updates

*REQUIREMENTS:*


Ensure that you have the "correct USB drivers" installed for your Spectrum 2 device.
Enable USB debugging in your Spectrum 2 phone's settings. This can be done by going into "Settings", then "Developer Options", then Click "OK", then check the "USB debugging".
Connect your phone to your computer via USB cable. You can check to see if everything is in order and that the program can communicate with your phone at this time by clicking the "Settings" (gear) button in programs, then clinking "Connectivity", then "USB connection type", then Click on "Internet Connection" if this doesn't work, try "Media sync (MTP)". "Check for attached device" from the menu that drops down.
Always do a backup before rooting, Link >How to Backup & Restore

*STEPS TO ROOTING YOUR LG SPECTRUM 2:*


Download and "unzip" this file to your desktop >motochopper.zip
Make sure to have debugging enabled ">Settings >Developer options, tap "OK" check the box >USB debugging, then tap "Yes"
Connect your phone to your PC via USB cable, let it connect to pc and check driver status 
Go to ">Settings >PC connection >USB connection type >Internet connection >Ethernet"
Run the script for your OS ("run.bat" for Windows XP/Vista/7, or "run" for Windows 8, or "./run.sh" for Linux)

*IF THE ABOVE ROOT PROCESS WONT WORK, TRY THE METHOD BELOW:*


Download this ROOT application ->root_LTE2_final-Aiopk.com
Connect your Spectrum 2 to your pc to install required drivers.
Make sure to have debugging enabled ">Settings >Developer options, tap "OK" check the box >USB debugging, then tap "Yes"
Go to ">Settings >PC connection >USB connection type >Internet connection >Ethernet"
Extract the downloaded file and "Follow the Instructions Bellow"

*IT'S VERY IMPORTANT TO FOLLOW THE NEXT STEPS CORRECTLY *


Run "Root.exe" and (Do Not Press Any Keys After Starting).
Before pressing "any keys" unplug your device from your pc.
Turn off "Debugging Mode", then turn it on again and connect your device to your pc again and press "any key"
If you did not get any error message, your device will be rebooted automatically and your Spectrum 2 is Rooted.

*HOW TO FLASH / INSTALL CWM RECOVERY*:


Download > "lte2jbrecovery.apk" file onto your Desktop.
Download >USB Drivers and Connect your device to your PC using your USB cable
Copy "lte2jbrecovery.apk" file over to your phones SD card.
Once the file's been copied, disconnect your device from your PC.
On your device, head to Menu>Settings>Security and enable the Unknown sources option.
Open the File Manager app on your device and install the APK you copied earlier to your device.
Once installed, launch it from your App Drawer.
Tap "2nd-init Recovery" button in the app and it'll start flashing the recovery.
Once the recovery's been flashed, reboot your device.

*HOW TO BACKUP WITH CWM RECOVERY: *


After reboot, launch App and Tap "Reboot Recovery"
Scroll down with volume button to "backup and restore" and tap power button
Now scroll down with volume button to "backup to enternal sdcard"
When it has completed, scroll down to "+++Go Back+++ and tap power button
Next select "reboot system now" and tap power button

*REMOVED AND MODIFIED FILES THAT SEND SECURITY ERROR:*


KERNEL - Broken Out Modded Stock Kernel
What is this?
This is the stock kernel that has been modified using Loki (created by djrbliss)
It bypass the boot loader, and modified to not throw the security error when removing the videos.apk.
This replaces your boot.img which includes the kernel.


*HOW TO INSTALL:*


Download >BrokenOutModdedKernel
Connect phone to pc with USB cable
Place zip on SD Card
Reboot into "2nd Init Recovery" app, tap "Reboot Recovery"
Do a backup if haven't already
Next scroll down with volume key to "install zip from sdcard"
Next scroll down to "choose zip from external sdcard"
Now scroll down to your "BrodenOutModdedKernel" zip and tap your power button
When install complets, scroll down to +++++Go Back+++++
Reboot system now

All Done, Enjoy!

*Credit*: djrbliss, bullriders



Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!


----------



## 1r4k35t (Oct 21, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> UPDATED SEPTEMBER 30, 2013​​SPECTRUM II​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

1r4k35t said:


> xXxGeek said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATED SEPTEMBER 30, 2013​​SPECTRUM II​
> ...


When I messed around with the System UI, it put my device into constant boot-loop. >System UI [Do Not Freeze or Remove]


----------



## amev30 (Jan 26, 2014)

I hope this is not too late to revive, but you are missing quite a few system apps in your list. Also, the ones that you have not given a removal status for, should I assume you think they should stay? There are some non-obvious apps still present that most people consider bloatware. I would like to know your opinion/whether or not I can remove the following system apps:

AAT v4.1.2-

Analog Clock

Backup Assistant+ Contacts

Backup Assistant+ Setup Wizard

Bubbles v1.1.6

Bubbling Water v1.1.11

Camera Test v1.0.14

Digital Clock v3.1.6

Email v4.5.3050

Email Widget v3.1.29

Face Unlock v4.1.2

Favorite Contacts Widget v3.1.10

Fireflies v1.0.10

Font Server v4.1.2

ICE - Emergency Contacts v3.8.6

IOT Hidden Menu v4.1.2

LG IMS v3.2.0

LG Keyboard v2.1.99.0

LG MLT v2.4.3

LG Tag+ v3.1.24730

Media Home v3.1.061

Media-in-One Widget v3.2.2.9

MobileCare Extensions v1.0

Multi-photo v3.07003

Music v3.1.007

Nightscape v1.1.15

Photo Album v3.1.9

Provision v1.0

Richnote v3.2.006

Setup Wizard v4.3.002

Streaming Player v1.9.007

Street View v1.8.1.2

Sync Server v2.9.0.1.59

Tasks v1.6.1490

Verizon Hidden Menu v1.0.0.0505

Verizon Login v3.1.14

Video Player v3.3.012

Video Wiz vVideoWiz_3.1_064

Voice Dialer v4.1.1.004

Voicemail v2.1.5

VPN Client v2.6.1

WeatherTheme_Optimus_Still v3.1.20

Widevine Keyboard Test v4.1.2

World Clock widget v3.1.15

XtraDownload v1.0


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry for not updating the list, I will do as soon as possible. If you use the the procedure about here >"Ultimate Root Setup For The Spectrum 2" this will enable you to remove any stock Google or Verizon app on your device without getting stuck in boot security error.

I would start by freezing app's first, this will allow you to see if there's any issues with just one app instead of doing a bunch at one time. I used "System Cleanup". Before you do anything go here > "Backup Your Device"


----------

